# Problem mit LAN



## PremiumToaster (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community!
Mein Freund und ich wollten heute eine kleine LAN zusammen machen^^
Wir wollten die Spiele FEAR 3, Counter Strike Source (der Klassiker xD) und Payday - The Heist zusammen spielen.
Das ganze hat jetzt aber nicht ganz so geklappt wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben 
Versucht haben wir es schon mit Hamachi (sogar mit der neuen und der alten Version) und einem LAN Kabel (PC's verbunden, Netzwerk wird auch erkannt)

Bei CSS konnten wir aber nicht auf den Server connecten (Timeout). Und unter LAN wird kein Spiel angezeigt.

Google konnte uns auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen...

Wir hoffen ihr könnt uns helfen, damit aus der Mini-LAN noch was wird^^


Viele Grüße: PremiumToaster


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2011)

Alle müsssen Steam haben und alle Spiele besitzen, das mal als grundlage
dann musst ihr ein netztwerk einrichten unter windows.
Danach alle in steam bei ihren acounts anmelden und einer erstellt ein lan spiel.
Eine friend list in steam hilft da ungemein.
dann sollte es klappen, css aufjedenfall
fear3 ? payday ? ob die beiden neuen Spiele überhaubt nen lan modus haben ,keine ahnung.


----------

